# Cuitlauzina



## Stone (Nov 22, 2011)

anyone grow Cuitlauzina pendula and have no trouble flowering it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2011)

Good question -- I hope someone can answer it!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a big one and it flowered every summer. Never had any trouble with it. Sold it when I decided to close the g/h for winter. It needs a cold, dry rest in winter and I couldn't do that in the house.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2011)

How about light during the rest period, Michel?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

Winter light: Whatever nature gave out. I never had artificial light in the G/H. But then, it always flowered in summer in medium shade.


----------



## Stone (Nov 22, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I had a big one and it flowered every summer. Never had any trouble with it. Sold it when I decided to close the g/h for winter. It needs a cold, dry rest in winter and I couldn't do that in the house.



Did you withhold water while the spike was developing?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you mean dry as in bone dry? How many months? What is the humidity? I just got one and don't want to kill it like I did my last one!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 23, 2011)

Stone said:


> Did you withhold water while the spike was developing?





Kevin said:


> Do you mean dry as in bone dry? How many months? What is the humidity? I just got one and don't want to kill it like I did my last one!



No need to withhold water in spike since the spikes comes out with the new growths.

I mean let it dry for two or three weeks before watering again. Humidity at least 60%. One more important thing: better pot it in a basket in coarse chunks of bark. The basket should be large enough for the plant to grow for many years in it.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I had a big one and it flowered every summer. Never had any trouble with it. Sold it when I decided to close the g/h for winter.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :sob:
I've been trying to get one of those forever!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 23, 2011)

:sob:Sorry Eric! I would have *given it to you* if I had known. I have many more plants for sale. PM me if you want the list.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok.


----------

